# HGVC Club Regency of Marco Island, July 16-23, Waterfront Unit, 2BR/2BA $700



## dbruth (Jun 11, 2016)

HGVC Gold Crown Resort on Gulf. This unit is on the upper floor, overlooking the beach.
Sleeps 6, two bedrooms, two baths. A wonderful little resort tucked into the beach front on Marco Island.  Only 32 units on this property. 

http://www.clubregency.hgvc.com/

Please call David at 
(5.1.2) - 3 5 0 - 5195


----------



## dbruth (Jun 18, 2016)

Price update:  $650     ( We really love going to Marco Island and Club Regency, but we have had some severe medical challenges recently )


----------



## TKpoke (Jun 18, 2016)

Looks like a good deal! What are the activities you do or would recommend for a family with teenagers? We enjoy activities and would want to make sure there is stuff to do. Thank you.


----------



## dbruth (Jun 19, 2016)

Beaches, water sports, movie theaters, nature, everglades, manatees, dolphins, guided nature tours on land and water, Joey's Pizza, shopping outlets, shopping malls, Edison & Ford estates and museum, ....

We like to stock up at Costco and Trader Joes in Naples and then enjoy the week in Marco Island.

Here are good links to various activities:
http://www.marcoreview.com/Activities-Guide.html
https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attractions-g34420-Activities-Marco_Island_Florida.html
http://www.fodors.com/world/north-america/usa/florida/the-lower-gulf-coast/things-to-do

Some activities at the resort:
Beach, Heated pool and whirlpool spa, 2 tennis courts, shuffleboard, sundeck, poolside barbecue grills.


----------



## dbruth (Jun 20, 2016)

Rented......    Thanks for looking


----------

